# Lamiglas Galaxy 8' P801 ????



## fishon2 (Sep 11, 2004)

I have an older fiberglass Lamiglas Galaxy 8' P801 fly rod that was handed down to me by my father. It is gold in color with blue wraps and a blue reel seat. Can anyone tell me the specs on this rod and tell me it's age. I have looked all over the internet and sent Lamiglas the question but have not heard back. Thanks


----------



## fishon2 (Sep 11, 2004)

Any idea???


----------

